# Bright green alge, need help



## Mick (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a 80 litre fresh water tank with two 18w lights on for 10-11 hours a day an I have a real problem with a bright green alge growing on all the rocks an plants with in about two weeks of cleaning, what can help to stop this problem ?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

can you be alittle more discriptive of the algae? When you say green bright algae, it kind sounds like BGA! does it look like slime, and is it easy to take out with a syphon?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Mick, we also need to more about your tank setup, water parameters, ferts being used, maintenance schedule and anything else that would be helpful.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

One of my tanks is a 30-gallon cube with only some Java Fern and small tetras. I don't overfeed, giving the fish just a small pinch of flake each day. Still, there's an unbelievable growth of the very kind of green algae that Erirku calls BGA in his post here. Can you give me some more info on this nasty prolific stuff? I do significant water changes to get rid of if, sometimes twice a week, and it's back in a matter of two days....unbelievable.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Avi...Two methods of getting rid of BGA... 1) E-mycin 2) Blackout

Here is a site that explains these methods... http://www.aquariaplants.com/alqaeproblems.htm

Make sure that you have a balanced tank so that the algae does not return.


----------

